# JHP gauges



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

Installed stock gauges this weekend. The wiring diagram for JHP suck. Had to do continuity checks to determine which wire went to which pin for gauge cluster wiring loom. No lights in gauge at night. Went to just answer.com, spoke with John and got the wiring diagram for the GTO insturment cluster loom. Took it apart and re-wired using this diagram. The gauges light now but have the following issues. When headlights are on, gauges work, and is lighted. When fogs are on the gauges are not lighted. I have HIDs in the headlights and fogs. I have pulled the DRL relay per instructions from the HID instructions. Please help.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you an 04 or 05/06? Differnet install instructions for each. I also belive that some of the LS2s had different instructions depending on build date as well.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

He must have an 06 if he has to tap into the instrument cluster loom. Re-check your work, make sure you are reading your pins correctly. http://www.jhp.com.au/manuals/JHP-2006-GTO-Wiring-Kit-Guide.pdf

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

the JHP wiring diagram is not correct according to the GTO wiring diagram. When I used the JHP diagram I had no lights. When I used the GTO diagram I have lights except when the foggs are on. The #2 pin controls the lighting.The GtO diagram shows a brn/wht wire for the conection the JHP uses a brn/or which according to the gto diagram is pin #30.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

My car is a 2006 made after Feb. 2006 so I had to buy the wiring harness for $95 for it. I was wondering if you could just run the #2 wire to the fuse box?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If the JHP diagram was wrong it should have been corrected allready. Assuming that other people had bought the kit and may have called them to tell them they was having problems. Not saying your wrong but for two different diagrams to not work for you seems kinda odd. I would go back and check your work carefully. Give JHP a call. I'm going to look it up for you and try to help you out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I checked JHP diagram and bumped it against the GTO wiring diagram and its correct. If you still have problem wire it stright to the fuse box.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

The diagram you show is the gto diagram. There is no diagram for JHP, they give you Pin #s. I used a continuity meter to check the wiring before I got the wiring diagram and that could be where the error occured. There are 3 bn/wh leads coming off the #2 circuit. Rather than trying the other 2 I think I will try the fuse box route. Just wanted to know what other guys had experienced with the JHP gauges in combo with HID lights. Thanks for your input.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HID's have nothing to do with the IC. And you'll only will do continuity if your checking for breaks in a wire or checking for ground. If anything you should be doing voltage checks. To me its pretty stright foward you shouldn't have a problem. Don't take offense, I deal with this stuff so it may come easier to me. Turn on the lights and see if you have voltage at that pin that JHP and the GTO schematic calls out.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks,The pin has power until I turn on the fogs. Now what?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow. Pin 2 right? Because I'm pulling power from the same circuit but from the fuse panel to power my gauge lights, I have no problems. Well for S&G's try disconnecting the FOGs and turn them on to see if you still have voltage. If your fogs are causing that problem I would look into to the wiring of the fogs. It could be affecting the rest of your electrical. I think if you connect the guage directly to the fuse box you could have the same issue. I would try to hook it to the fuse box to see what happens. Are you running 35w or 55w hids? When your gauge lights go out when the fogs are on thats telling me something is not wired right or to much power is being drawn from somewhere.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

More help for you:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was going to order this from Wretched Motorsports this week yet probably, since I can finally afford them. They claim they are plug and play, but that might just be for me... my build is February '05. I had to rethink my priorities to getting mods I wanted that may not be manufactured/available in the future. :cheers

Good luck... my wideband install was a :confused until I looked at the wiring diagrams for the 100th time.


----------

